# Callaway Diablo octane.........I have a BIIIGGG problem



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

I got to demo a Diablo Octane today. WOW. What a great driver. I was hitting the crap out of the ball. It felt SOOOOOO good. 
So heres the problem.
I have got to have one. 
What do I do? 
I might have the money for one soon, but I think my wife would kill me.
What do I do:dunno:


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Sounds like you're gonna die!

You need to earn some brownie points, get her in a good mood........................................then ring her from the shop


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lol good luck with that I agree you need to get somke brownie points to soften her up!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh Boy, I see some very expensive living room furniture in your future.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

LOL. Im thinking. I am in the process of buying another house, and we have some work to do. Im gonna have some work to do to this house, so maybe when I get a bit along I can slip one in my bag without to much fuss being made.


----------

